# Dekoration rund um den Teich



## jolantha (14. Juni 2015)

Hallo , ich suche ja immer etwas, um meinen Teich zu verschönern . 
Da ich ja den Vorteil habe, am Wald zu wohnen, habe ich das ringsherum : 
   
    
   
    
 
Vielleicht habt Ihr ja auch schöne Dinge am Teichrand, 
und möchtet die zeigen .


----------



## jolantha (15. Juni 2015)

Hm, wenn Ihr nichts habt, ich ja


----------



## lotta (15. Juni 2015)

Ich hab da schon auch was
       

Gruß Bine
P.s. fast vergessen;-)


----------



## koile (15. Juni 2015)

Na gut, dann auch von meine  Teich Decko.


----------



## jolantha (15. Juni 2015)

@ Bine, Deine beiden Baumstümpfe sind echt originell , könnte man noch was oben drauf schrauben 

@ Koile , ich hoffe ja nicht, daß der kleine Frosch neben Deiner Ente auch fester Bestandteil ( angenagelt ???)
Weißt Du, daß ein __ Reiher im oder am Teich Andere anlockt, weil sie glauben, da gibt es was zu fressen !!!


----------



## Brittami (16. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
da ich ja selber rumtone, habe ich diesen kleinen Kugelfisch IM Teich installiert:





Und da sitzt auch noch ein grosser Kugelfisch am Rand, den muss ich da nochmal frisch fotografieren.
Die kleine Kate aus meinem Avatar steht da mittlerweile auch. 

@jolantha, das mit dem vielen Holz gefällt mir *richtig* gut!!


----------



## koile (16. Juni 2015)

Der gefällt mir, bin Keramik Fan ,ist der sebst gemacht ?

Hast Du eine Bezugsquelle für mich ? Der würde viel besser in meinen Teich aussehen


----------



## jolantha (16. Juni 2015)

Brittami, 
der Fisch ist ja wirklich toll, und den hast Du selbst gemacht ? 
Ich kann sowas nicht


----------



## Tinky (16. Juni 2015)

Jolantha,

hast Du auch Holz IM Wasser?
Ich überlege mal so eine Wurzel wie Du sie hast in die Flachwasserzone zu geben...
ich finde das sieht gut aus und bietet Fröschen einen tollen Platz zum Sonnen 
War neulich an der Ostsee und habe schon dort immer am Naturstrand nach Treibholz gesucht (und gefunden!) Meine GFrau war schon leicht genervt (die musste auch einen Ast kilometerweit schleppen)
Bin jetzt nur nicht sicher, ob es bestimmte Sorten sein müssen..nicht, dass da irgendwelche Säuren abgegeben werden. Würde mal in der Samtgemeinde in den Wald gehen und nach passenden Wurzeln suchen...nach den Stürmen im Frühjahr liegen da ja noch zig entwurzelte Bäume,
LG


----------



## jolantha (16. Juni 2015)

Tinky, 
hab ich auch schon gemacht, dummerweise halten die im Wasser nicht lange, die fangen nach 1 - 2 Jahren an, sich in 
kleine Einzelteile zu zerlegen. 
Auch wenn sie am Rand immer nasse Füsse haben, saugen sie sich voll, und zerfallen . 
Bei meinen ist mir das zu schade, und ich habe schon öfter mal einfach einen Birkenstamm auf den Teich gelegt. 
Da sitzen die __ Frösche auch gerne drauf. 
Ob sowas dem Wasser schadet ?? ------- Keine Ahnung .


----------



## Tinky (16. Juni 2015)

Ah ok dachte ich mir fast - soltle dann wohl gleich nach Hartholz Ausschau halten!


----------



## jolantha (16. Juni 2015)

Oder immer austauschbare, umgefallene Baumstämme im Wald rumliegen haben !


Tinky, ich sehe grade, Deine Postleitzahl fängt genauso an, wie meine. 
Müßtest Du ja dicht dran wohnen, oder ??


----------



## Tinky (16. Juni 2015)

Ja Adelheidsdorf!

Also schön nett sein sonst schütte ich Dir Salz und Milch in den Teich


----------



## jolantha (16. Juni 2015)

Na Klasse, dann fehlt mir ja nur noch das Butterbrot dazu


----------



## Tinky (16. Juni 2015)

Genau!


----------



## Brittami (16. Juni 2015)

koile schrieb:


> Der gefällt mir, bin Keramik Fan ,ist der sebst gemacht ?
> 
> Hast Du eine Bezugsquelle für mich ? Der würde viel besser in meinen Teich aussehen



Danke! Ja, ist selbst gemacht.
Die Bezugsquelle wäre also ich.  Aber genau SO gibt's ihn natürlich nur einmal...

Beste Grüsse
Britta


----------



## koile (17. Juni 2015)

@ Koile , ich hoffe ja nicht, daß der kleine Frosch neben Deiner Ente auch fester Bestandteil ( angenagelt ???)
Weißt Du, daß ein __ Reiher im oder am Teich Andere anlockt, weil sie glauben, da gibt es was zu fressen

Ne ne der Frosch ist natürlich nicht angenagelt ,》 bin nicht in den Stein gekommen 《 deshalb nur Geklebt.

Und mit den Reihern habe ich keine Probleme, habe Krähen die den Luftraum frei halten.


----------



## Thundergirl (17. Juni 2015)

Ich hab auch Deko...


----------



## koile (17. Juni 2015)

@ Brittami,wenn Du die Bezugsquelle bist !

Dann, ja dann könnte ich vielleicht ein Fischchen dieser Art von Dir Beziehen ?


----------



## Tinky (17. Juni 2015)

Medium 29550 anzeigenMedium 29551 anzeigenMedium 29552 anzeigenMedium 29553 anzeigenMedium 29554 anzeigenMedium 29555 anzeigenMedium 29556 anzeigen


----------



## Brittami (17. Juni 2015)

koile schrieb:


> @ Brittami,wenn Du die Bezugsquelle bist !
> 
> Dann, ja dann könnte ich vielleicht ein Fischchen dieser Art von Dir Beziehen ?



Ich hab da mal ne Unterhaltung begonnen. (Ist das hier sowas wie eine PN schreiben?)

LG
Britta


----------



## troll20 (17. Juni 2015)

Brittami schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal ne Unterhaltung begonnen. (Ist das hier sowas wie eine PN schreiben?)
> 
> LG
> Britta


Ja Britta,  ist das gleiche 
LG René


----------



## Patrick K (17. Juni 2015)

Brittami schrieb:


> da sitzt auch noch ein grosser Kugelfisch am Rand



Hahahahaha wie bei mir , nach dem Füttern geh ich aber wieder rein

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Juni 2015)

Ist das jetzt Deko oder gehört es eher zu den Katzenbildern?


----------



## Brittami (18. Juni 2015)

Katzen sind doch irgendwie auch Deko. 

LG
Britta


----------



## jolantha (18. Juni 2015)

Totto, das ist doch eine ganz bezaubernde Deko,


----------



## Goldkäferchen (18. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
hab' da auch was.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## troll20 (18. Juni 2015)

Sucht ihr sowas?
  
LG René
PS näher konnt ich nicht ran der in der Mitte beist


----------



## jolantha (19. Juni 2015)

Goldkäferchen, die Ente ist ne Wucht 

Rene´, den Troll finde ich ne Wucht .


----------



## Tanny (19. Juni 2015)

Bei mir ist am Mini ganz neu ein Drache eingezogen: 

  


neben und zwischen den Minis gibt es alte Stallfenster, zerbrochene Krüge und 
diverse Tiere aus Ton, Keramik etc.: 

          


sowie viele Findlinge:

      

und last, not least noch den "kleinen Pisser" - auch wenn ich Kunsstoff sonst nicht mag - DER musste sein :

  


An den Tümpeln besteht die Deko nur aus Totholzästen, die in die Mitte eingebracht 
wurden und sich selbst bepflanzt haben. 
Da ist ausschließlich die Natur für die weitere Deko verantwortlich 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Goldkäferchen (19. Juni 2015)

Hi, Kirstin
gefällt mir, dein Drache, auch die anderen "Viecher" sind ja drollig. 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (19. Juni 2015)

Nochmal ein bisschen Deko, Garten und Teich, die 3 ersten Bilder vom Eingangsbereich.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (19. Juni 2015)

...und weiter geht's zum Teich....


----------



## Goldkäferchen (19. Juni 2015)

So, das war's.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Eva-Maria (20. Juni 2015)

... die beiden Vogelhäuschen sind bezaubernd!
Reine Deko... oder versucht da auch schon mal ein __ Pieper einzuziehen?


----------



## Tottoabs (28. Juli 2015)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob man das als Deko bezeichnen kann. 
Der Apfelbaum wurde vor ein paar Jahren brutal zurück geschnitten, weil er fast auseinander gebrochen ist.
Jetzt hat er auch noch zwei Wohnhöhlen..... habe nur noch nicht raus wer dafür sorgt das die Löcher immer schön frei bleiben.      
Denke da muss mal einer wieder einer bei.


----------



## koile (16. Mai 2016)

Habe diese Woche mal wieder ein bisschen Deco gebaut,
       Rostig aber mir Gefällt es.


----------



## jolantha (16. Mai 2016)

Gerd, 
das ist ja mal eine tolle Idee, da hat man direkt mal ein schönes Geburtstagsgeschenk , oder ein
kleines " Dankeschön " Mitbringsel


----------



## Goldkäferchen (25. Sep. 2016)

...hallo, hier kommt noch ein bißchen Deko...
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## jolantha (26. Sep. 2016)

Hast du aber alles sehr liebevoll dekoriert


----------



## Goldkäferchen (26. Sep. 2016)

Danke, Anne
sowas macht mir Spaß.  
LG Goldkäferchen


----------



## Golo (28. Sep. 2016)

Hallo liebe Forianer,

habe mir auch etwas Deko für den Teich aus Ytong gemacht...

 

 

...aus Ytong ausgeraspelt, mit Gips die Poren eingeschmiert und anschl. geschliffen,

mit Acrylfarbe angemalt und mit wetterfestem Klarlack versiegelt...

...bis jetzt blättert noch nichts ab...

viele Grüße Golo


----------



## jolantha (30. Sep. 2016)

Die wohnt jetzt auch draußen


----------



## troll20 (30. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Anne, ich hoffe sie stirbt nicht den Frosttot, das wäre schade.


----------



## jolantha (1. Okt. 2016)

Ich glaube,ich stelle ihn dann wie´der rein .


----------



## ina1912 (1. Okt. 2016)

Mahlzeit! 

Bei mir am Teich gibt es auch zwei neue Bewohner. Da es in meinem Garten schon einige klassische Steinfiguren a la Sanssouci gibt, musste - damit es nicht zu einschläfernd wirkt mit den ganzen barocken Löwen und antiken Schönheiten-  etwas frischeres her,  mit etwas Augenzwinkern. Allerdings ohne dabei den Stil groß zu brechen. Da liefen mir bei einem Gartenversandhandel schöne Figuren über den Weg, die musste ich unbedingt bestellen. Hat auch unglaublich schnell und gut geklappt mit der Lieferung. Aber seht selbst: 

    

Gewiss nicht jedermanns Sache, aber ich finde die beiden sehr drollig, und trotzdem fügen sie sich ein zwischen den ganzen "ernsthaften" Gestalten.

Lg ina


----------



## jolantha (2. Okt. 2016)

Ina,
von der Körperfülle passen die Beiden doch perfekt zusammen


----------



## trampelkraut (2. Okt. 2016)

jolantha schrieb:


> Ina,
> von der Körperfülle passen die Beiden doch perfekt zusammen



Ja, Peter Paul Rubens hätte seine wahre Freude daran gehabt.


----------



## ina1912 (2. Okt. 2016)

Genau, den Gedanken hatte ich auch! 

Sie passen auch von der Größe,  so dass ich kurz drüber nachdachte, mit ihnen eine kleine Szene im Garten zu arrangieren... aber noch ist der Farbunterschied zu groß.  Vielleicht irgendwann, wenn sie beide etwas Patina angesetzt haben..


----------



## lockenwolf (24. Okt. 2016)

Der mit dem Fisch gefällt mir sehr. Strahlt sowas glückliches aus


----------



## jolantha (21. März 2017)

Hi, 
bei mir ist ein neuer Teichbewohner eingezogen .


----------



## Christine (21. März 2017)

Hi Anne, 
dann beschwer Dich aber nicht, wenn die Fische weniger werden


----------



## jolantha (22. März 2017)

Christine, 
das ist ein Vegetarier


----------



## wander-falke (22. März 2017)

Neulich in der Konstruktions-und Planungs- Bastellabteilung
(oder wie baue ich mir den 12V Wasserspeier)

Ich habe , nur der Vollständigkeit halber , einen Troll, eine Amphore und einen Atztekenofen am Teich stehen........

      


Aber ich würde mir noch gerne meinen Drachen als Wasserspeier dazubauen.......
      
Nur,

ich habe keine 12V Pumpe, und die am Besten noch mit einem Solarpanel gespeist wird.

Aus einem alten Solarbastelkasten habe ich noch 2 kleine Panele die je einen Motor für eine Wind- und einen Wassermühle gespeist haben.
Also nichts weltbewegendes.Auch keine Ahnung wieviel Watt die leisten.
Eine A23 12V Batterie hab ich auch noch rumliegen,......
Mal so ins Blaue gefragt,......

Hat jemand einen Plan wieviel Leistung eine 12V Pumpe braucht? 
Ist es sinnvol so etwas selbst zu bauen, oder einfach nur für 12€ (langweilig ) kaufen.

@mitch 
 nein , ich werde keinen Adorino dazu verbauen, aber sicher hast du noch eine andere Idee


----------



## marcus18488 (22. März 2017)

Hallo Andreas,

ich hoffe, du hast deinen Aztekenofen gut abgedeckt übern Winter gebracht. 
Bei uns ist er den Wintertod gestorben


----------



## samorai (22. März 2017)

He wander-falke, schau mal ins I-net unter Speier!


----------



## wander-falke (23. März 2017)

marcus18488 schrieb:


> ich hoffe, du hast deinen Aztekenofen gut abgedeckt


Nö, 
Ich habe den 2004 in der Kleinen Bucht für 5€(!) geschoßen. Seither steht er irgendwo im Garten wo eben Platz ist.......
Manchmal abgedeckt, manchmal eben nicht.
Vorgester hab ich ihn wieder gebrannt,......

Damals gabs noch keine geplante Obzoleszenz !!


----------



## dergartenzauberer (24. März 2017)

Wirklich erstaunlich was für tolle Dekorationen viele an ihren Teichen haben 
Ich finde den Steindrache echt cool jolantha


----------



## Goldkäferchen (15. Apr. 2017)

Hier kommt noch ein bisschen Deko am Teich und im Garten.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## marcus18488 (15. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Goldkäferchen,

es freut mich, bei dir ein paar Zeerge und Zwergenpilze zu sehen. 
Jetzt bin ich nicht mehr so einsam mit meinen Zwergen.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (15. Apr. 2017)

Laß sehen...


----------



## Goldkäferchen (15. Apr. 2017)

marcus18488 schrieb:


> Hallo Goldkäferchen,
> 
> es freut mich, bei dir ein paar Zeerge und Zwergenpilze zu sehen.
> Jetzt bin ich nicht mehr so einsam mit meinen Zwergen.


hi Marcus,
alles klar, hab deine Zwergenfamilie in deinen Alben entdeckt.
Der Zwerg ist noch ein Überbleibsel vom Garten meiner Mutter, hab nur den einen als Erinnerung, dafür jede Menge Pilze.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Mai 2017)

Blüht so schön...passt doch hier unter Deko


----------



## Goldkäferchen (22. Mai 2017)

Toll, die Clematis!
 Bei mir treiben sie schön aus und dann kommt die Welke 
Hab sie runter geschnitten, mal sehen, was draus wird.
Aber zurück zur Deko, hier kommt noch was.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (22. Mai 2017)

solche Raupen können ruhig kommen im Garten...


----------



## jolantha (24. Mai 2017)

Knuffig , Deine Kleine


----------



## koile (26. Mai 2017)

Deco gehört bei uns in den Garten genau wie Blumen,
Brauche kein Gemüse, und kein Fleisch ,  
wenn ich Schnitzel mit Pommes habe
        
Aber auch vor dem Haus darf die Deco nicht fehlen.


----------



## jolantha (27. Mai 2017)

Wirklich interessante Deko, die Raben sind gut


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (29. Mai 2017)

Also nicht das jemand denkt wir hätten keine Dekoration, ich habe da schon  diverse Dinge gebunkert,aber es ist ja noch überall Baustelle

      Die durften schon mal an ihren Platz. 

LG Heike


----------



## jolantha (1. Juni 2017)

Ich mag Drachen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (22. Aug. 2017)

noch ein bisschen Deko.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## jolantha (23. Aug. 2017)

Der junge Mann in der Mitte ist knuffig


----------



## Skadi (23. Aug. 2017)

Hallo,
meine Ruinenmauer und das Beet am Teich sind auch endlich fertig ....  

    
Grüße, Skadi


----------



## DbSam (23. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Skadi,


Skadi schrieb:


> meine Ruinenmauer und das Beet am Teich sind auch endlich fertig ...


Sieht gut aus.

Gedanken dazu meinerseits:
Schade, dass die Mähkante aus normalen Betonsteinen ist. Diese wirkt wie eine Trennunglinie.
Ich hätte diese auch aus Ruinensteinen gebaut, auch wenn dies viel mehr Aufwand erfordert hätte. Ziel wäre gewesen, eine Gestaltungslinie und ein einheitliches Erscheinungsbild im Ensemble zu bekommen.
Aber vielleicht wirkt das auch nur auf den Fotos so, welche unter einem nicht so günstigen Lichteinfall aufgenommen wurden.

Eine Möglichkeit wäre vielleicht noch, die Mähkante zwischen Beet und Teich zu entfernen. Da Du dann einen Berg Mähkantensteine übrig hast, könntest Du diese zwischen Rasen und Beet weiterführen oder diese verkaufen ... 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Skadi (23. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Carsten,

die Mähkantensteine haben wir passend zu den übrigen Pflasterklinker ausgesucht ... die Idee mit der Ruinenmauer kam erst später, denn ein Garten ist ja nie fertig  ... und mir fällt immer was neues ein .
Hoffe, wenn der Uferbereich ein bissl dichter bewachsen ist, das das dann nicht mehr so nach "Trennungslinie" aussieht ... ich weiß wohl was du meinst.
Trotzdem danke für die "Anregungen" ,

Grüße, Skadi


----------



## Skadi (23. Aug. 2017)

... zwischen den Hackschnitzeln und dem Rasen ist übrigens auch eine Trennung eingebaut ... nicht das mir da der Rasen unkontrolliert rein wächst ... ... geht ja mal garnicht


----------



## DbSam (23. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Skadi,



Skadi schrieb:


> die Mähkantensteine haben wir passend zu den übrigen Pflasterklinker ausgesucht ...


Das sieht man auf den Fotos so nicht. Deswegen schrieb ich auch:


DbSam schrieb:


> Gedanken dazu meinerseits:
> ...
> Aber vielleicht wirkt das auch nur auf den Fotos so, ...


Der Baustoff Beton sieht halt auf den Fotos wie ein Fremdkörper aus ...




Skadi schrieb:


> ... zwischen den Hackschnitzeln und dem Rasen ist übrigens auch eine Trennung eingebaut ...


Die fällt nicht so auf, so etwas finde ich immer gut.
Vielleicht bekommst Du das zwischen Beet und Teich auch so hin. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Goldkäferchen (30. Sep. 2017)

Hallöchen.
zeigt mal eure Deko, bin schon gespannt.....
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## koile (28. Sep. 2018)

Auch bei uns gibt es neue Deco!   
         
          Ich  wünsche allen ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## DbSam (28. Sep. 2018)

koile schrieb:


> Auch bei uns gibt es neue Deco!


Also den Ofen hätte ich schon vor ein paar Jahren aus dem Wohnzimmer rausgeschmissen. 
Ich hoffe, Du hast jetzt einen neuen mit größerer Herdplatte. Für Glühwein, sagt meine Frau. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## koile (28. Sep. 2018)

Ja ,ist mir aber sehr Schwer gefallen, das teil
wiegt mal gerade 120 kg ,ist voll mit Schamottstein ausgestattet. 
So ein Schätzchen bekommt man nicht mehr.


----------



## DbSam (28. Sep. 2018)

Egal, jetzt steht er draußen.
Gibts halt den Glühwein im Vorgarten. 

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Skadi (28. Sep. 2018)

Hallo zusammen ...

Deko ? ... immer gutes Thema  ... 
anbei ein paar Schnappschüsse von mir.
    ... zwar keine Deko in dem Sinne, freue mich aber, das der Frauenmantel nochmal blüht
        
Schönes Wochenende .


----------



## jolantha (29. Sep. 2018)

Skadi,
Deine Amphore in Bild 1 ist toll, sowas mag ich auch


----------



## jolantha (24. März 2019)

Meine Baumwurzeln werden auch immer bemooster, toll ( Ich mag das )


----------



## Jana_mai84 (17. Apr. 2019)

Hey,

hat jemand vielleicht auch eine gute Idee oder Inspiration, wie man einen Teich mit Zierkiesel drumrum verschönern kann? Einfach nur drumrum verstreuen wär ja langweilig, aber irgendwie wollte ich fürs erste mal was Pflegeleichtes

Danke


----------



## samorai (17. Apr. 2019)

Eh, so?


----------



## ina1912 (17. Apr. 2019)

oder so ähnlich...      

lg Ina


----------



## Skadi (17. Apr. 2019)

... oder vielleicht so ...?


----------



## Jana_mai84 (18. Apr. 2019)

@samorai Danke so meinte ich das. Mein Teich ist ja auch ungefähr in der Größe. Die anderen sehen natürlich auch super aus. Aber da gibts doch glaub auch bunte... hat da noch wer etwas Inspiration oder findet ihr, sowas passt nicht in einen Garten?


----------



## Turbochris (18. Apr. 2019)

Habe einen Tipp für Liebhaber von individueller Rostkunst:

Ein paar Ortschaften weiter von mir fertigt jemand 2D Rostkunst nach Vorlage. D.h., Du schickst ihm eine Zeichnung und die Maßwünsche und er fertigt das günstig.

Wenn mein Teich fertig ist, bekommt er eine große Bestellung von mir...

Bisher habe ich z.B. Rostsäulen ca, 30x30x120 dort fertigen lassen aus der über Eck ein Rosenast mit Blüten raus geschnitten war. Wenn Du dann innen eine Lampe anbringst, sieht das - gerade im Dunkeln - gierig aus!!! 

Kann bei Interesse die Kontaktdaten per PN verschicken.


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Apr. 2019)

Hast du mal Bilder oder einen Link


----------



## Turbochris (4. Mai 2019)

Hallo,
habe endlich einen Link:

Langkait-Metal-and-Art
http://www.langkait.de/index.html

Schaue demnächst mal wieder vorbei, was er neues rumstehen hat...


----------



## jolantha (5. Mai 2019)

Danke, Chris
tolle Sachen dabei .


----------



## nuggeterbse (7. Mai 2019)

Ich weiss, ist schon alt das Thema....trotzdem..
Hallo Koile,
schade ,um die schönen Drehwolfe.............die Deko ist toll geworden, aber gerade bin ich auf der Suche nach so etwas......
LG Michi


----------



## nuggeterbse (8. Mai 2019)

Hallo Jolantha, 
mittlerweile haben Deine Baumstümpfe / Wurzeln ja doch Wasserkontakt bekommen.
Warum hast Du Dich doch dafür entschieden ? Sie zerfallen dadurch doch viel schneller ?
Bin neugierig.......

LG Michi


----------



## jolantha (8. Mai 2019)

Michi,
schau mal bei dem Thema " Ufergestaltung " , da sind meine Stuken teilweise auch drin. die haben keinen Wasserkontakt,
liegen auf Steinplatten, und können so nicht verrotten.


----------



## nuggeterbse (8. Mai 2019)

Hallo Jolantha , es sah auf den Bildern so aus, als hätten sie jetzt doch Kontakt zum Wasser. 
Gefällt mir sehr gut, diese ganzen Wurzeln. 
Bin auch schon am suchen , allerdings hängt meist noch der halbe Baum mit dran


----------



## Goldkäferchen (8. Mai 2019)

Hallo, hier auch ein paar Bilder vom Teich und Garten. Ich liebe Deko.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (8. Mai 2019)

...und noch ein bisschen was....


----------



## jolantha (9. Mai 2019)

Käferchen, der weiße Pavillon ist ne Wucht !


----------



## Goldkäferchen (9. Mai 2019)

jolantha schrieb:


> Käferchen, der weiße Pavillon ist ne Wucht !


Oh, vielen Dank Jolantha 
Den habe ich auch ganz schön bearbeitet, hatte ihn ziemlich angerostet billig gekauft, entrostet, gestrichen und 3 Wände noch preiswert dazugekauft
Im Sommer, wenn die Rosen blühen, sieht's schön aus.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## jolantha (10. Mai 2019)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> Im Sommer, wenn die Rosen blühen, sieht's schön aus.


Zeigst du ihn mir nochmal, wenn die Rosen blühen, bitte


----------



## Goldkäferchen (10. Mai 2019)

jolantha schrieb:


> Zeigst du ihn mir nochmal, wenn die Rosen blühen, bitte


Mach ich gerne, 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Turbochris (11. Mai 2019)

Hallo,
war heute bei meinem bereits erwähnten Metaller. Der hat was neues, was zum Teich passt...


----------



## jolantha (29. Mai 2020)

@Goldkäferchen ,
naaaaa, wie siehts aus an Deinem weißen Pavillon ?? 


jolantha schrieb:


> Zeigst du ihn mir nochmal, wenn die Rosen blühen, bitte


Gibts denn ein neues Bild ?


----------



## Goldkäferchen (4. Juni 2020)

Hallo Jolantha,
das Du Dich daran noch erinnern kannst!
Konnte mich jetzt erst melden (Probleme mit dem Internet) 
Die Rosen fangen erst so ganz langsam an, stell später noch ein paar Bilder rein.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## jolantha (29. Mai 2022)

Turbochris schrieb:


> war heute bei meinem bereits erwähnten Metaller. Der hat was neues, was zum Teich passt...


Ich weiß, daß das 2019 war, aber irgendwie war dieser Thread eingeschlafen . Schade drum 
Deine __ Frösche finde ich einfach genial, sowas möchte ich auch können


----------



## Marion412 (29. Mai 2022)

Hier passt ja wunderbar meine neue Entdeckung rein. Habe ich die Tage auf einem Foto in irgendeinem Forum gesehen und fand ich so toll. Noch schreckt mich der Preis 


			https://www.metallmichl.de/p/berta-edelrost-badefigur-95-cm-hoch-auf-platte


----------



## jolantha (10. Sep. 2022)

Bei mir gibts einen neuen Aufpasser . 
 
und endlich mal einen Regenmesser am Teich


----------



## Opa Graskop (10. Sep. 2022)

jolantha schrieb:


> Bei mir gibts einen neuen Aufpasser .
> Anhang anzeigen 264333


So einer wacht auch bei mir. 
Aber du musst aufpassen.
Die buddeln wie verrückt.
Die machen vor keiner Teichfolie halt.


----------



## teichmal3 (27. Sep. 2022)

Ich kann bei solchen Fotos nicht mehr an mich halten.......da werde ich echt neidisch ;-)


----------



## troll20 (27. Sep. 2022)

teichmal3 schrieb:


> Ich kann bei solchen Fotos nicht mehr an mich halten.......da werde ich echt neidisch ;-)


Da hast du doch gar keinen Grund für, mit solch einer Terrasse


----------



## teichmal3 (12. Okt. 2022)

Danke für den Zuspruch


----------



## Biko (13. Okt. 2022)

Die __ Herbstblüher am Teichrand


----------

